# odmaskowanie gcc

## zero111

wpisalem chyba na wszystkie mozliwe sposoby do /etc/portage/package.keywords i unmask a gcc.4.3.0 nadal jest zablokowany jak go odlokowac?

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge -ptv gcc:4.3

emerge --info

grep -r gcc /etc/portage
```

----------

## tallica

Ponieważ GCC-4.3.0 jest masked by: missing keyword wpisujemy:

/etc/portage/package.keywords:

=sys-devel/gcc-4.3* **

/etc/portage/package.unmask:

=sys-devel/gcc-4.3*

----------

## syriusz21

Tak na marginesie chciałem zapytac co daje kompilowanie gcc-4.3 ??

----------

## one_and_only

Generalnie:

http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.3/changes.html

Zaś większości pewnie chodzi o:

 *Quote:*   

> Tuning for Intel Core 2 processors is available via -mtune=core2 and -march=core2.

 

Co daje pewien zysk wydajności przy tej architekturze. Jak duży? Widziałem gdzieś niezłe porównanie, ale nie mogę znaleźć, przykładowe tutaj:

http://blog.alphagemini.org/2008/03/icc-vs-gcc-43.html

----------

## mentorsct

To jak ja mam wersje gcc-4.1.1-r3 to warto przekompilować sobie tą nowsza z tego wychodzi tak?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Pryka

jak masz cor 2 to się w sumie opłaca, ale ja sam osobiście wole poczekać, aż to będzie stable, niestabilny gcc potrafi więcej namieszać niż pomóc jak się nierozważnie użytkuje

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> jak masz cor 2 to się w sumie opłaca, ale ja sam osobiście wole poczekać, aż to będzie stable, niestabilny gcc potrafi więcej namieszać niż pomóc jak się nierozważnie użytkuje

 Popieram. Poza tym pamiętajmy, że te "zyski wydajności" są bardzo subiektywne.  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Ortografia (s/Po za/Poza/)

Kurt: Cholercia. Przepraszam.  :Sad:  

----------

## mentorsct

W sumie racja. I tak juz mam co trzeba na komputerku wiec lepiej nie bede kombinował i przedabrzał.

----------

